
NASA plans to open the International Space Station to commercial business - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/07/science/space-station-nasa.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20125081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20125081)

------
jonshariat
Assuming this works in attracting some big names to visit, I think this is a
good move. It will shine a light on the program and in this day and age you
need that to survive, get funding, and attract more investment.

------
ForHackernews
Huh, I thought they were planning to deorbit it soon. Is this a major change?

------
tehjoker
Gross. Keep the Ferengi off humanity's ship.

